# Worried about Fibroids



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

After my scan on Friday which went well I have now begun to worry myself to death about fibroids.

During my first consultation in February I was told I had 1 tiny fibroid which didn't present any problems.

At the Baseline scan on the 12th Oct the nurse saw 1.

On the 19th Oct I was told I had several.

Then on Friday (22nd)JE told me I had lots!!!

They seem to be increasing each time I go. They haven't said they will cause any problems but why would they be mentioning them otherwise? I've been looking on the fibroids board now (probably shouldn't be I know) so as you can imagine I'm now thinking I need surgery and all sorts and that they are going to ruin the tx.

Now the follies are growing I might just be trying to find something new to worry about   


Thanks in advance for any advise,

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh kitty its horrid when your worried but im pretty sure they wouldnt go ahead if they thought it would cause a problem. sometimes removal of these things isnt good as scarring would cause more problems! and also i believe little ones can be hard to remove. i think we all focus on the negatives and find things to worry about during tx. i would have a chat with them hun and hopefully that will put your mind at rest, also try not to read to much

also several and lots is the same really just a different expression

hugs hun


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers Kara,

I'll speak to them tomorrow. 

And you are quite right that lots and several can mean the same thing. I think your mind goes a bit loopy through it all!

The last thing I read on the net is that they only cause problems in 2 - 3%  of cases. So I'm going to believe that that is true and hope I'm one of the 97%!! I try very hard not to be a Cyberchondriac but sometimes it's hard!! I won't do ay more "research" now   

I think I'm just having a wobble thinking I will be hopeflly PUPO very soon. 

Have a good day. Glorious weather here in Cardiff today hope it's nice by you too.

k xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

having a wobble is fine hun and it happens to us all

loads of luck for ec tomorrow and you sure will be PUPO soon


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Kara,

Jut a scan for me tomorow, EC will be Wenesday now I think,

k xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kitty

Good luck for scan tomorrow - hope they give you some reassurance   
Not long til EC now!

take care 
Sam x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Big hugs Kitty, it is such a worry time. The girls have given you good advice and I only really want to add that JE told me when a small fibroid was found that it was nothing to worry about because of the position and that removing could actually cause problems. I know easier said than done, but try not to worry they would advise a plan of action if it was felt that the fibroids were a problem. Good luck you will soon be PUPO


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kitty 

Hope your feeling a bit more reassured today. I asked the nurse and JE when they found mine and was told as long as it doesn't effect the linining or they in a place the could stop implantation they are fine and not to be worried about.

Jules xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

JE put my mind at rest, and the only problem it may cause is access with the right ovary at EC but a few more days stimming should weigh it down. I'll do a few star jumps too.

Kitty x


----------

